# Hallo zusammen



## anmalu (6 Aug. 2006)

Servus, ich bin der Anmalu.
Ich freu mich schon auf euch und auf ein paar hübsche bilder.


----------



## illidan (6 Aug. 2006)

Tach anmalu!

Herzlich willkommen!

Und ich freue mich auf hoffentlich ein paar schöne Bilder die du psotest! 

gruß zer0


----------



## AMUN (6 Aug. 2006)

Hallo anmalu!
Schön dass du den weg zu uns gefunden hast… hier wirst du bestimmt das ein oder andere Bild finden welches dir gefällt und vielleicht wirst du uns mit deinen Bildern erfreuen… 

also willkommen an Board 

MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (7 Aug. 2006)

Und auch ich will diech hier nochmal persönlich per Handschlag Willkommen heissen!
Ich hoffe du erfreust die Community mit deinen Beiträgen und wir lesen uns!

Greetz, Muli!


----------

